# Index Card Template for Word 2002



## rbmurphy (Oct 1, 2004)

I have been trying to create a template for 4" x 6" index cards, I would like to be able fill in the index card then print them on standard index cards from the envelope tray. I have HP PSC 2100 printer. I know I can use Avery Index card paper (5388) and either use their template or the envelope and label option in word, but I would rather be able to just use standard 4" X 6" index cards. I appreciate any help.


----------



## tbritches (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm by no means a Word expert, but if you do File>Page Setup..., Page Size tab, In the list box, do you not have 4X6 index card?


----------

